# Which finger is longer - index or ring?



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

On the dating website, chemistry.com they have a personality assessment and one of the questions is based on the theory that finger length can determine personality type.

According to this theory, men are more likely to have a longer ring finger than index. People with this are supposed to be more skilled in math and numbers as well as sports. They are supposed to have been exposed to prenatal testosterone.
If you have a longer index finger than ring finger, this is supposed to be more common in women and i supposed to do with the prenatal estrogen. You are supposed to be better with academics with this.

Regardless of gender, either one can happen and it can show differences in personality type. On the chemistry.com test, it more specifically is used to help determine between directors and negotiators. After looking at the descriptions, I would think that directors would be NTs and negotiators would be NFs. If your a negotiator your supposed to have a longer index finger and visa versa.

Just wondering how accurate this theory really is, because some people have stated that finger length can have more to do with genetics than prenatal hormones.


----------



## The Red Ranger (Oct 26, 2009)

Sounds more like a genetics issue to me, not something to put too much faith in when it comes to personalities. Although what you said in the second paragraph is probably true for the most part.

I haven't heard much about these "director" and "negotiator" things before. Where do you think the different sensing types would fit?


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

my ring finger is longer and i'm a director/explorer according to that test. I think director vs negotiator thing is more a T vs F thing and not realy dependent on your N vs S


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

The Red Ranger said:


> Sounds more like a genetics issue to me, not something to put too much faith in when it comes to personalities. Although what you said in the second paragraph is probably true for the most part.
> 
> I haven't heard much about these "director" and "negotiator" things before. Where do you think the different sensing types would fit?


The other two types are explorer and builder. Explorer could probably go with SPs and builder with SJs, but I don't know - that's just my thought of it from just reading the descriptions. Somebody else may know more about the different types that Dr. Helen Fisher developed and be able to give a better connection to her types vs. the MBTI.


----------



## SpankyMcFly (Oct 8, 2009)

Ironically a speech by Helen Fisher led me on a long road to these forums so I am familiar with what your speaking about. My right hand ring finger is almost a 5-7mm longer than my index finger. That said I test as INFP consistently and on chemistry.com I'm a Negotiator/Director. I dislike math (I struggled but got up to calculus in highschool) and I'm ok playing sports but prefer to neither play them nor watch them.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

My ring finger is about a nail longer.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

My ring and index fingers are the same length on both hands (all four fingers are 78mm long).


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

That would work out true for me. :happy:


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

my index fingers are longer on both hands.. what does this mean again?


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

"2D:4D" has produced some interesting ideas:

Digit ratio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm not sure about the methodologies of all the studies listed, but they've shown lots of interesting things about diverse groups of people, from traders to transsexuals.

Personally, my "2D:4D" is 1:1 exactly. I don't feel testosterone deprived though :tongue:


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

According to this study...I'm gay. Oddly, my 2D:4D ratio is less on _left_ hand compared to my right, which seems to contradict this study. 

Homosexuality and finger length


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

My ring is just a tiny bit longer than my index on both hands, mine are symmetrical.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

My ring fingers are longer than my index fingers, but only slightly


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

same length both hands....

*I am a lefty not sure how all of it would play together...

~only child


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

My index fingers are somewhat longer than my ring fingers, the difference is best seen on my left hand, I have one older brother.


----------



## Runescribe (Jul 11, 2010)

Bump.

I've been reading a lot about this topic lately. I'm a straight male with .99 digit ratio. Does an observation like this combine with my ectomorphic frame (hox genes) and a certain wiring of the brain to give the picture of a somewhat more emotional man with a penchant for art, music and yet still, science...


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

My ring finger is longer than my first finger and I was good at math and technically I was always pretty talented at sports, but I hate them for the most part. I swam though and I got pretty decent in only two years.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

My ring fingers are longer than my index fingers, and I score as a director/explorer.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

On my right hand my ring finger is longer but on my left hand my index is longer... what


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

thegirlcandance said:


> According to this theory, men are more likely to have a longer ring finger than index. People with this are supposed to be more skilled in _*math*_ and numbers as well as sports. They are supposed to have been exposed to prenatal testosterone.
> If you have a longer index finger than ring finger, this is supposed to be more common in women and i supposed to do with the prenatal estrogen. You are supposed to be better with *academics* with this.


 Mathematics isn't academics now..?
Seems like there's a lot of dispute over this and I haven't seen anything demonstrating some definite link. Has anyone come across studies where the causal link of testosterone has been proven? '_Supposed_' seems like it comes up a lot and I don't remember ever reading that it was more than just a hypothesis?

For me, my index finger is longer. I wouldn't really describe myself as particularly masculine or feminine, I tend to have traits from both sides. Although anecdotal evidence isn't really valid, for the record my ENTP brother who managed to be good enough at maths to get a PHD in it has a longer index finger too and my ISFJ mother has a longer ring finger. Not very many examples I know but it just gives me further thought that it doesn't really make any difference either way. Though I guess I don't go around measuring people's fingers :wink:


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Ring fingers the longest, nearly as long as middle f... finger.

infj .

My math teacher always said in first grade, that I was great at coming up with ideas.. suggesting some other way of doing the calculations. I Like doing diagrams, tecnical drawings and such. But math in general, i never scored high in.
Loved athletics day, very competetive on that day.. But much sport id also dread like the plauge.
Liked running, etc. But never really been able to enjoy it, it is strange.. but I feel like crying or something when I run.
Always wished or wanted to be sporty, athletic. But never felt that way.

I have always been very tall, and thin.. not felt so great about sports.
+ the condition "pectus excavatum" in mild degree. = You most likely wont enjoy ever throwing your T-shirt.

Which is also sometimes is related something called "Marfan"
Luckily, I dont have that... on the discussion on finger length, etc.. that may be ineresting?.
the condition will usually show itself by having, spider long fingers.. Your arm Width much greater than your height. etc. hyper-flexible joints.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Ring is longer on both hands, for some reason the ratio seems a bit lower on my left hand. Somewhere around .94-.96.
> 
> I also took that chemistry.com quiz awhile back and got Director-Builder. (almost tied b/w builder and explorer though.) Seems surprisingly accurate as far as romantic/interpersonal compatibility.
> 
> ...


Clarify where I got the testosterone theory or clarify what the disadvantages are?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Gossip Goat said:


> Clarify where I got the testosterone theory or clarify what the disadvantages are?


The disadvantages.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> The disadvantages.


If the finger thing is true then that means I have more testosterone in my body (or higher levels) and while testosterone is necessary for women, having more can make women have more hair (which personally I dont like having), and i dont know if this is a myth but I heard it's also related to anger. Those are the ones that I remember from reading a few months ago when I looked up women with high testosterone levels. Even if the finger thing isn't true, it was true in my case, or maybe it's just genetics, who knows.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Gossip Goat said:


> If the finger thing is true then that means I have more testosterone in my body (or higher levels) and while testosterone is necessary for women, having more can make women have more hair (which personally I dont like having), and i dont know if this is a myth but I heard it's also related to anger. Those are the ones that I remember from reading a few months ago when I looked up women with high testosterone levels. Even if the finger thing isn't true, it was true in my case, or maybe it's just genetics, who knows.


I see. Wasn't sure if you were referring to some type of behavioral side effects. I think the anger thing is really up for debate these days.

From what I've heard, it is typical for women to still have a longer ring than index finger, it's just that the ratio is closer to 1:1. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ording_to_data_from_Bailey_and_Hurd,_2005.png


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

enfp here
index finger is a barely a tad bit longer-


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

lunai said:


> My index finger is significantly longer on both hands. I never really liked math or sports.
> 
> I saw this connection between digit ratio and introversion/extroversion..it is true for me (long fingers, high digit ratio, introvert), I wonder if it is true for others? I am skeptical of the big conclusions they form based on fingers. Does prenatal testosterone/estrogen really have such a large impact on our destiny, surely there are many other factors involved.


This is very true for me, my hand looks exactly like that extroverted hand, heh heh. Ring fingers way longer than index too


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

My ring finger is slightly longer than my index on both hands and based on the diagram lunai posted, I have an extrovert's hand. I didn't take any measurements but the ratio between index to ring seems fairly close to 1.



Gossip Goat said:


> If the finger thing is true then that means I have more testosterone in my body (or higher levels) and while testosterone is necessary for women, having more can make women have more hair (which personally I dont like having), and i dont know if this is a myth but I heard it's also related to anger. Those are the ones that I remember from reading a few months ago when I looked up women with high testosterone levels. Even if the finger thing isn't true, it was true in my case, or maybe it's just genetics, who knows.


High levels also makes a person stupid.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

My ring finger is longer by a teeny bit on both hands..... I _love_ sports but maths and numbers bore me to the point of tears. Give me some dense reading material and ask me to sort out the facts, from the beliefs and false assertions - then I'll care.

I definitely believe the prenatal testosterone exposure theory, given that I was first born in my family. But over the past year or so, I've soooo girlied out it's unreal. So, yeah, that theory is half true for me. But it could be that I started taking birth control at too early an age and that messed up my bodily hormonal function a tad.

edit: based on the picture above, I have extrovert hands... WOO!


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Based on the picture I have mixed introvert, ambivert and extrovert hands.

palm length is long --> introvert --> factor: -0.04
low hypothemar ratio --> introvert --> factor: -0.28
normal fingerlength --> ambivert
Digit ratio is neutral on both hands --> ambivert
Upper line strongly curved --> extrovert --> factor: 0.30
Lower two lines, left hand both connected and disconnected --> unsure, assuming introvert, see factor below
Lower two lines, right hand disconnected --> introvert --> factor: -0.08

Overal that would make me slightly more introvert (factor -0.1 approximately), than the neutral ambivert.

No clue how accurate this system is supposed to be :tongue:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

shakti said:


> This is very true for me, my hand looks exactly like that extroverted hand, heh heh. Ring fingers way longer than index too


Haha according to this I'm a super introvert lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Index by a shot! Even my hands are completely introverted haha.


----------



## yippy (May 21, 2014)

My index fingers are at least 5 millimeters longer than my ring finger. Kermit the hermit fingers!

Handpalm is long. Have always been told I have long fingers. Good hands for writing! And holding a book.

The lines on my hands are........weird...


----------



## liveanotherslife (Aug 3, 2014)

I honestly don't know. Every time I say it's the ring finger, I straight them out, and then they're completely even.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

My ring finger is noticeably longer than my index on both hands. I've always done well in math. Where is the test? I don't see a link.I also don't know about director.

About me:
INTP
Female
Left handed


----------



## kittycatwindow (Jul 4, 2014)

lunai said:


>


My left hand looks like the extrovert hand, & my right one looks like the introvert one... My fingers are pretty messed up, since I'm missing two knuckles on my left hand & one on my right (still really confused about this, but that's beside the point), but my left palm looks exactly like the first picture, & my right looks exactly like the last. Anyone else have two different "hand types"?


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

left:

- extrovert palm, broader than my right at least.
- extrovert heart line
- introvert life/head line separation
- long ring finger

right: 

- introvert palm
- ambivert heart line that goes across the entire palm. there's a weird semi circle thing below the middle that makes it look like the extrovert line at first glance. 
- two lines connected to the head line. ughm, extreme extrovert I guess.
- long ring finger. 

long fingers in both hands.

I'm also weirdly ambidextrous: write both hands, play guitar right, knife and fork like a lefty, so you tell me.


----------

